
Charting the Automation Potential of U.S. Jobs - hunglee2
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/charting-automation-potential-of-u-s-jobs/
======
onion2k
This is really charting the _mechanisation_ of certain jobs, replacing people
with robots, rather than _automation_ which is simply doing the job
automatically through any means.

Automation is coming, but it's knowledge industries that's going to hit first,
and it's going to hit them hard. If your job is taking some sort of data,
understanding it, and producing some new data as a result then you should be
very worried because that's exactly the use case AI is perfect for, and it's
much easier to write code than it is to make a robot that cope with a burger
that didn't flip perfectly.

